# Removing tannin from water



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm assuming that the tannins are leaching from driftwood. You can either remove the offending piece and soak it in a bucket until the tannins stop leaching, Or keep up with the water changes. Eventually the tannins will decrease to the point you don't notice it anymore. (this is assuming the DW is covered in moss and boiling is not an option)


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think activated carbon is bad for moss. It DOES soak up a negligible amount of nutrients from the water column, but I wouldn't worry about that.

If you can get your hands on some Purigen from SeaChem, do so. It was instrumental in helping me clear my tannins along with a good bag of activated carbon.


----------



## yunatide (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. The driftwood is covered with moss, so boiling is not an option. Guess I'll use AC and keep up with water changes, unless someone has anything to add about AC.


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I use carbon in all of my filters and my moss is quite healthy. I think it will be fine.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

blueguppygirl: The activated carbon will lose it's effectiveness after 2-3 weeks. After that, toss it and don't use anymore. It's a waste of money except for when you have to remove tannins or remove medications from the water.

To remove organics from the water, use Purigen. It's rechargable so it's a better on the wallet.


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, I'll buy it when I get some more $$. I've been reading up on it since you suggested it. It seems like it will save me quite a bit on filter media. I think I'm gonna buy THE BAG too. roud: TANKS!


----------



## crisps (Jan 14, 2007)

I had a really bad tannin issue with some Malaysian Driftwood which was way too large to boil.

After trying AC and failing I tried Purigen. Expensive but your tank will be crystal by the following morning.


----------

